# Detailing cost?



## STiRob (Sep 10, 2006)

tdekany said:


> You really don't get what I am saying.
> 
> How is it that you don't know the difference between paint hardness?
> 
> ...


I understand exactly where you are coming from. You used Subaru as an example, Subaru paint is very soft, it scratches and swirls very easy. This same trait makes it very easy to correct, when I had my STi a mild finishing piolish was all I needed to take out swirls and minor paint imperfections. Now on my BMW swirls and minor imperfections require a more aggressive polish to start out with and then on to the finishing polish. With the STi I could skip a whole step, the end result was the same but due to the paint I was able to shave off a good 3hrs of detailing time.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I understand very well the hardness or noop factor on clear coats. I also have enough experience to understand how to attack those so not to go threw more processes to get to the desired results. In the years that I have done this I have developed my processes very well, not saying that I can't learn, I do almost every time I read on the detail forums.


All that said I play in a much different area than the collectors or high end car guys that are looking for near perfection, been there done that. Today I just love detailing on the weekends to take away from the stress of the weekly job. I put out an extremely high quality product and back that up with service not matched by any of the detail shops around me.. That's why I have a very loyal customer base


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

tdekany said:


> You are miss reading my site. The ""at least""$300 DOES NOT include interior or engine.
> 
> Deswirling a white wrx for example takes very little time compared to a Jet Black M3
> 
> Hope this helps.


So this is a "come on" BS advertisement?
You don;t hold to that price unless it's a white wrx ?


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

ronkh said:


> So this is a "come on" BS advertisement?
> You don;t hold to that price unless it's a white wrx ?


I am sorry you are trying pick on me.

*I charge $50.00 an hour. * People come to me because of the quality of work I produce.

If your car is in great shape with light swirls, and it is a light color, it will take less time to bring back to PERFECT.

On the other hand, a dark color car, especially non metalic WILL need more attention and of course more time to get PERFECT.

*Thanks for the attention.*

I have a feeling that you are not familiar with what it takes to level paint.

But that is ok.

You can learn by reading autopia.org


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

tdekany said:


> I am sorry you are trying pick on me.
> 
> *I charge $50.00 an hour. * People come to me because of the quality of work I produce.
> 
> ...


Your attitude I'm sure wins you lots of business

I'm sure that you are a very good detailer, but for some of us, like me that has over 30 years hands on experience in paint correction and detailing, are not striving for PERFECT finish. Why? its a very slim market of people that are looking for this type of service or level of paint correction.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Visalia745 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

dboy11 said:


> Your attitude I'm sure wins you lots of business
> 
> I'm sure that you are a very good detailer, but for some of us, like me that has over 30 years hands on experience in paint correction and detailing, are not striving for PERFECT finish. Why? its a very slim market of people that are looking for this type of service or level of paint correction.
> 
> Good luck to you!


How does my attitude come across to you that you would question it?

I think that my personality also helps.

Someone who has no idea who I am calls me a con. That is fine with you. Interesting.

Listen - It just so happened that over the years I ended up attracting people who wanted perfection. Not my fault, and to be honest who doesn't prefer doing easier type of details?

My first detail here in Portland will be a 1967 Buick tomorrow - no pain correction just a good clean up because the car is for sale.

And I also never said that I only do paint corrections.



> *PREMIUM DETAIL* - no paint correction performed
> Estimated time is about 3 to 6 hours
> Estimated cost is around $150 to $300
> 
> ...


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

If you can market yourself to the select few that appreciate and understand what "true paint correction" is why not? I may only do 2-3 details a week but if they are $500 plus for each that's decent money on the side. I'm sure I could lower my prices and do wash and waxes all day and do 20+ cars a week but I choose not to. I like being paid to travel and have the opportunity to work on rare and exotic cars. I'm not a high volume type of detailer, 2-3 a week is plenty for paint correction. Also, I keep hearing, "I have 30 years of hands on experience", that's cool and all, but just because I have 4 years, does that make you better than me? A lot of things factor in from 30 years ago to now. There is people who are "detailers" and people who "correct paint". Why do I want to clean dog hair out of a minivan when I can polish a Ferrari to perfection? Either way, there is a place for both types of people. For me, it's not my business name that people know, it's my name that's out there.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Another thing, you can take 10 BRAND NEW cars, you would be lucky to find 2-3 that are the same. EACH car is different no matter what. A $600 Honda Civic detail will be the same as a $600 Ferrari detail. Some cars require more work than others, some don't. Just the nature of the business.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

tdekany said:


> How does my attitude come across to you that you would question it?
> 
> I think that my personality also helps.
> 
> ...


You went on attack first, I just responded to it

Go back and read the OP post and the next 8 or so post after that.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Got_Leather said:


> If you can market yourself to the select few that appreciate and understand what "true paint correction" is why not? I may only do 2-3 details a week but if they are $500 plus for each that's decent money on the side. I'm sure I could lower my prices and do wash and waxes all day and do 20+ cars a week but I choose not to. I like being paid to travel and have the opportunity to work on rare and exotic cars. I'm not a high volume type of detailer, 2-3 a week is plenty for paint correction. Also, I keep hearing, "I have 30 years of hands on experience", that's cool and all, but just because I have 4 years, does that make you better than me?A lot of things factor in from 30 years ago to now. There is people who are "detailers" and people who "correct paint". Why do I want to clean dog hair out of a minivan when I can polish a Ferrari to perfection? Either way, there is a place for both types of people. For me, it's not my business name that people know, it's my name that's out there.


I've worked on single stage paint to the clear coated finishes of today's car, and everything that came between those. Does that make me better, no, more experienced yes!

Lets face it, we all have ways of marketing our detailing services in different manner. Mine fits the type of work that I go after very well, along with the time that I have for it. If you can get upwards of 5 bills for a detail then good for you, my market here doesn't support it, in most cases


----------

